# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - прислано для базы чистых, за период 28.12.2009 - 04.01.2010

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *79*, суммарный объем архивов: *755* мб Извлечено файлов: *2042*, суммарный объем: *1644* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *396* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *16*, в частности:
 c:\winnt\system32\admdll.dll - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.20 d:\prog_files\programms\saminside\saminside.exe - not-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.SAMInside.2551 c:\windows\network diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe - P2P-Worm.Win32.Polip.a c:\windows\system32\shmgrate.exe - P2P-Worm.Win32.Polip.a e:\program files\serv-u\servudaemon.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.Serv-U.6404 e:\program files\serv-u\servuperfcount.dll - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.Serv-U.6404 c:\windows\inf\unregmp2.exe - P2P-Worm.Win32.Polip.a e:\program files\serv-u\servutray.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.Serv-U.6404 c:\windows\system32\947416\87e09f.exe - Worm.Win32.FlyStudio.cu c:\windows\inf\camvid30.inf:df2fbc:$data - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Piker.bar c:\windows\system32\mssrv32.exe - Trojan.Win32.Buzus.cvsy c:\windows\explorer.exe:userini.exe:$data - Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.emu c:\docume~1\west_ky\locals~1\temp\kui56.tmp - Trojan-Ransom.Win32.PogBlock.pu c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe - Trojan.Win32.Buzus.cvsy c:\windows\system32\08519d\09ad35.exe - Worm.Win32.FlyStudio.cr c:\autorun.inf - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.wzu Ожидают классификации: *1630*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

